
The Nightmare of Valve’s self-organizing “utopia” - wslh
https://medium.com/dunia-media/the-nightmare-of-valves-self-organizing-utopia-6d32d329ecdb
======
vikramkr
Humans are naturally tribal, and tribes come with hierarchy. Human society
developed hierarchical structures everywhere because with the way we evolved,
hierarchy is the most effective method of organizing. If we all had women sort
of permanent Vulcan mind meld that might be different. It's not surprising
that, when humans are left in a vacuum, a form of hierarchy arises again.

